# Any opinions on Sushi Cookbooks?



## lasagnaburrito

Hello all,

I've been looking around for Sushi Cookbooks, and really not sure which to get.

I found the "Complete Book of Sushi" and "Sushi: Taste and Technique" both at my local Barnes and Noble.



Both seemed similar with history, techniques for cutting fish and taking apart shellfish like crabs and clams. There are a lot of good pictures, and guides for how to do everything.

Both really didn't have much in the way of recipes that I was similar with, though I do hear about the "traditional" vs "Americanized" sushi.

That being said I'm hoping to look for some recipes and such that would be more fish based. As one of the comments on "Compete Book" they spoke about that there are more "vegetarian" rolls than "fish rolls," and I tend to agree there are a lot of things that I don't see myself or the person who this book is for, wanting to make.

I know this is just a starting point for a lot of us, but I would like something that I feel would have a ton of great recipes.

Maybe a forum or article, or site is better than a book, but I figured there would be some great books out there?

Thanks all!


----------



## brianshaw

I have several sushi books and limited experience rolling my own, but I find the best education is eating sushi - at both traditional Japanese places and the Americanized sushi places.


----------



## lasagnaburrito

I've eaten at a lot of places, but I'm not exactly sure what goes into the rolls, which is why a nice guide would be good.

Food combination, ingredient combos, etc.


Just because I get a "spicy tuna" roll doesn't mean I know what makes it spicy, what kind of tuna they use, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## brianshaw

Check out makemysushi.com

The basics and some cute animations too.


----------



## cheftorres87

sorry for the late response. I was a sushi chef in LA for two years, before moving to Hawaii to work at Morimoto's. Now I work at a sushi restaurant in Atlanta.

Edomae Sushi is pretty good.

also you can ask https://instagram.com/sushioftheseoul/ for advice, tell him Torres sent you to seek his infinite wisdom  He's one of the more passionate and better Sushi Chefs in the south east.

As far as recipes go, the most important first and foremost is the rice. The right texture and temperature is essential, if it turns to mush it's over cooked or too much sushizu was added, if it is slightly chewy, it's undercooked. A lot of that has to do with: The hardness of water, incorrect timing, and ratio of water to rice IN GRAMS (not using the finger dip method to measure rice and water)

Understanding the purpose of Kombu and Glutamic Acid are pretty essential too.

As a general rule of thumb, fish that is typically firm like hirame or kampachi lack fat, and linger in the mouth for a while, I like to make up for this with an oil based sauce to make up for the lack of fat, scoring the fish to help it break down in the mouth with the rice on time, and slicing it slightly thinner than I would a fatty fish.

Fatty fish are the opposite for me, I like to use lemon or an acidic based sauce like Ponzu, to tighten the flesh of the fish (like how acidity cooks fish in a civiche) to make up for all the fat.

Then there are lean fish, which I like to brush with soy sauce.

And last are probably the silver skin fish, which have an oily base, these are typically cured in a vinegar mix, and dressed with ginger to mitigate the natural fishiness of them.

As for rolls, 99% of them are crap, smothered in so much sauce it's ridiculous, hell spicy tuna was invented to mask the taste of tuna that was going bad. Fill it with whatever you want and zigzag some spicy mayo and eel sauce on it and call it sushi. OR use fish that actually pairs well with other ingredients like very few restaurants do and then roll that.


----------



## zanelpz

This book was reccomended to me from a 12th year sushi chef.
SushiFood for the Eye, the Body and the Soul
Authors: Mouritsen, Ole G.


----------

